
Web dev state in 2020, insights - evejane
https://uibakery.io/post/web-application-development-2020
======
evejane
For several months, we’ve been running a survey to get the insights on web
development state in the rough 2020. Glad to finally share its results. Read
about: \- the challenges in app design, development, and support more than
150+ of the respondents are dealing with now. \- the COVID-19 impact they
experience. \- the alternative ways they use to speed up app development and
revamp their strategies, and more.

